

Heroku Scheduler now classified as "Best Effort" - carsongross
https://devcenter.heroku.com/changelog-items/253?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
swanson
Hate to pile on - but this the first time I've felt that Heroku is no longer a
platform where I can "forget servers" and "focus 100% on the code". Setting up
a different web server - okay fine, I can deal. I don't run a big app there (I
pay under $50/month - most of that is for an SSL cert - but I do pay) but now
I have to run something called a "clock process" to send a weekly digest email
(with guarantees that it will actually send).

Not happy about this change.

Guess I'm glad I can run DelayedJob in a unicorn worker, but Heroku is no
longer `git push` and go in my mind.

------
carsongross
Unfortunately, I've noticed quite a few failures with it in our apps, so we
are probably going to port to something else.

Kinda funny that the solution here is to pay for a dyno that will be sitting
there doing nothing and then getting nuked fairly regularly. Seems like an
opportunity for a startup: a reliable cron-like service for the cloud. Maybe
web-hook based? A quick google didn't turn up any.

Aaaaaand go.

(Don't take this the wrong way, herokueans: I love you. Deeply.)

~~~
zrail
You can trivially make one with a secondary Heroku app that runs a single non-
web dyno running the clock process of your choice, making http calls to your
primary app.

edit: Please note that this could be against the Heroku terms of service.

~~~
carsongross
Well, I'd pay, say, $10 a month for a service that was simple, offered some
retry algorithms, logged responses, gave me a nice UI for the whole thing and
worked reliably (unlike dynos on Heroku, which are nuked regularly.)

Not rocket science, to be sure, but I'd rather not build and maintain the
infrastructure.

Or I'd rather build and maintain only _that_ infrastructure.

~~~
zrail
Now you've got me thinking. If you're serious send me an email (in my profile)
and let's talk.

------
codewright
Recently left Heroku, too many failures. The last week I had my app on Heroku
availability was in the realm of ~60-80%.

Between that and the obscenely slow and overpriced Postgres...nope.

(Clojure user, I don't think Heroku's platform plays nice with things that
take a bit to fire up. Or the JVM in general.)

------
nasalgoat
It's interesting how the whole PaaS movement has begun to resemble a more
traditional development and operational split, as devs who thought they were
finally escaping from the tyranny of systems administration and design find
themselves forced back into taking such things into consideration when
building their apps.

